# Weekly Competition 2013-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R' F' R U' F R' U' R U'
*2. *U' R2 U' F' U F' U' R F2
*3. *R F2 R' U' F U2 R' U R U2
*4. *U2 R F2 U' R' F U F' R
*5. *R U' R2 F R U2 R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D B L2 R F' U2 L2 R U' R2 U2
*2. *D' L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 B L D2 B2 U2 L F' R2 F' U'
*3. *R2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' R' F L2 D' U2 L2 R' F' D' B2
*4. *D L2 D F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U R B D2 L' D' L F D2 L' B
*5. *D2 L F2 U2 R F2 R' D2 R2 D2 R B D R' D2 R' D2 R2 U F L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Uw2 R2 D U' R' D' Fw U2 L' U L R Fw' D R D Rw' B2 L Rw' Uw B' F2 Rw F2 Uw2 F R2 Uw L Uw' Rw2 D F' U' B2 R D2 R2
*2. *D' Uw2 B2 R' D2 Uw' L' D2 Fw' U Fw2 D U' Rw' Fw2 R' D' B Fw2 F2 L Uw2 B2 U R F' U2 L2 F Rw' Fw L' R' B' F2 Uw' Fw2 R' B L'
*3. *Uw Rw R Uw2 F' Rw' F D U2 F' L F2 Uw' Rw2 B' U2 Fw2 L Rw2 Fw F' Uw' U' B' Fw' D' Rw' R Uw' B Uw2 R' Fw Uw2 L R Uw F' Uw2 U2
*4. *D' U2 Fw' D2 Uw U2 Fw' D Fw' D2 U' F' L' Rw B2 Fw' U' B' R' Fw2 F2 Uw Fw D L' D' Uw' R Fw' D B' R2 B F' Rw' D B2 L' D Uw2
*5. *R Fw2 D' Uw' U2 Fw2 D2 Uw R Fw' L U' Fw' F L' Uw' Rw2 Fw' F Rw2 B2 D' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 B U' Fw' R' Fw' L2 Rw' R Uw' L Rw2 B' Rw2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *U Rw2 Uw' L2 D Dw Rw' B' Bw2 Fw F2 Lw2 D' Bw' Lw' F Uw2 U Fw2 R' Fw2 Dw' U' Bw' Dw' U2 Fw2 L2 Rw' D B' Bw2 R Dw' L2 Lw2 D2 Lw' Rw2 R' Fw2 F Dw' L D Dw B' D2 Uw' Bw2 L Lw' B' Fw L2 Lw F' R' U B
*2. *Rw Bw F2 L2 Bw Fw2 L R' F2 Dw' B' L Lw2 R2 U2 Lw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw' U2 L R' Dw2 F Dw' Bw' Dw2 U Rw' Uw U Rw2 D2 U2 L2 Lw R' D2 Dw' B2 Bw2 D' U Bw Dw' Uw2 Rw2 B2 F Rw2 Fw' F2 Lw2 B Fw U2 Fw2 L D2 Bw2
*3. *Dw2 Uw' Fw Rw B2 Fw U' Rw R' B2 Fw2 R' D' Dw2 B' Bw' Fw' Uw2 L' U R' B L Lw2 Rw' U F2 Dw' Bw2 F Lw2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw' D2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 U' Bw Fw' D' Dw' Bw' Rw' R Uw2 B' Rw Bw Fw2 Lw' Fw' Dw2 Lw2 Rw' Fw2 F2 D
*4. *Bw Rw U L R2 Uw2 Bw Lw2 Rw R' D2 F2 D' F' U' Lw2 Uw L2 F' L' Bw2 Fw2 L Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 D Dw R' Dw2 U' L2 B' L2 D Fw' R' U Lw U' L' Dw' Fw2 Dw Uw2 U2 Fw L D Bw2 D2 L F2 D F' Rw' U L Uw'
*5. *B2 L2 F U2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 D2 B' Fw' Rw2 R' Bw2 L2 Fw Dw' Uw B Uw' Bw2 F Lw' Dw2 Fw Dw' Uw' Rw' Bw2 L2 Rw' Bw' L' Lw R' F' U' Bw2 Fw' F Rw D2 B R D R' Bw' F L B2 Dw2 Bw' R' F2 D' L Uw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *U' 3F 2L2 3U' 2F2 L' U' B 3U' 2L 2R 2B 2L2 3U' 2B L' 3R 3F2 3U B 2F2 F2 L 3R 2R R2 B 3F2 2D' 2L' 3F2 L' 2L 2R U' L 3R 2D 2L2 B2 2D2 U L 3F' R' 3U 2U' L2 U' F R' B2 2B 2R2 2D' 2L2 U 2B' 2U L 3R2 B2 2B' F' 2R' 3F2 2L 2F2 F2 2U2
*2. *2R2 2B 2F2 2R 2D 3U 2U' U2 L F 3U' L2 3R 2D' U B2 3F 2U L' 3U 3F' F' 2D 2U2 3R' F' 3R' 2R' D2 3F' 2D2 U' 3F 2L2 3R B2 2L2 D 2B2 3R' D2 3U' 3R2 2R R2 3U 3F F 3R2 2B2 F U 2B2 F' 2D F 2L2 2R 2D' 2L' 2B 3F2 L' D' 3U U2 2R2 R 2U2 U2
*3. *3R2 F' 2R 2B2 2R 2F2 2U2 F2 2D U L2 3R2 3F R2 2D2 2F' F2 3U 2B F 3U2 2B' 3F' 2L B2 F' 2D' 2L' B2 F2 L R2 3F2 R' 2B' U2 L 2R2 F2 2D 3U 2U2 B 2U' 2R' 3U2 2L2 2R' F2 2L2 R' 3U L 2R' F2 2D2 2L R' D L R 2D 3U U R 2F 3R2 U F2 2R2
*4. *2B 2F2 2R2 R2 2B' R2 2F L2 3F2 F' D 2U' 3R' 2U 2B2 3F 2F' L' B 2L2 3R' 2R2 U' R 3U2 B 3U2 B' 3F' 3U2 2B 2F2 L' 2F' 2D 3U' L2 2L' 2U2 B2 D' U' 2L2 B2 F U' 3R 2U2 L 2B L2 3U 2U2 3F2 3R2 B' 2F' F' 2D2 U 3F2 2R 3U' 2L 2D2 U2 3R D' 3U' 2U'
*5. *D 2R 2U2 U 3R' D2 2U2 2B' 2F2 F 2R' B D2 3U2 L' R 2B' 3U F2 U' 2L' 3R' 3F R 2B2 2D2 2U' 2B R 3F 2F2 F' 2R2 R F' U B' L' R2 2F U F D 2F' 2D 3U 2U2 U' F D 2U' L' 3R R' B' 3F2 2U' F' 3R 2F' L' B' 2D 3F 2R' R U 2R2 2B2 2U

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F2 3L2 2R2 D' 2F' 3L' 2D' 3U' 3L2 R' 2D' 3L2 3R2 2D' 3R2 D2 3D' 3U' U' 3B 2R' R2 B 3F2 2U 2R2 B2 2B 2F' 3D 2B' 3B2 2U2 U' L U2 2R 3B D' 2D 3D U 3B' 2R B' 3L2 2D2 3U 2R 2D' 3B 3R D2 2D' 3D2 R B2 3B 3F2 2F2 F' 2D2 U' 3B2 L U2 L 3F2 L' 3R2 D' 3R D 2D' 2U2 3F 2F2 L 3R U2 L2 2L 3R' R2 2U' 2R' B2 3U' 2U2 U2 2L2 3D' U' 2B2 D2 2F 3L2 2R' 2U' 2L2
*2. *2F2 D 2L2 2B 3U2 F2 L2 2D 2L U 3B2 2F2 3U' 3L2 3D 2U' 3L 3B D' 3U2 2U2 2R2 3F2 2F' 2L 2F2 2L 3R 3F 2F' U 2F D2 U' F2 D2 L 3R2 2R2 2D' 2R2 2B' 2R2 3U L2 3R2 R D' 3D 2F' F2 R 2B D' 2D2 3D' 2U2 U' 3F R 3F' R D' 2F' F U 3L' 2F F' 2L 3F 2F2 F 3U' 2B' 3R2 D2 2D' 3B 3L F 3L' F2 3U U 2F' L' 3B2 F2 2U 3L R2 2B2 3D2 2U 3L 2F2 U2 3R2 2F2
*3. *3L 3U' 2B L2 3U2 F2 2D2 3U' U R' F' L 2D 3D R' D B F 2D' 3U2 2B2 3D2 3F' 2R 2B' 3F2 2F2 2L 3L' 3R' 2R D' 2U2 2B2 D' F 2U' 2L2 3D2 2U B' F' 3D' 2F2 2U2 2L' 2R2 2D2 3L' 2D' U2 L' 2R 3D' 3L' 3R2 2U' 3R' 2U' U 2F2 L' 3L2 3D 3U' 2F2 2R' 3B' 3D' 3F' 2F' L' 3L D2 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 2D 3U 2F F 2D2 3L2 2R R' B2 2B 3B L 3R' 3D2 2F D2 3D 2U2 3B2 3R' 2U2 U'
*4. *2L 3B L2 3L 2R2 3B' 3L2 3D' 3B' 2L' 3L2 R2 3D' B' 3F2 F' 2L 3L2 R2 3D L R 3F 3L2 U L 2L' 3B' D' 3D' F2 2D' 3L' 2R' B' 3R D' 2L2 2R 3U 2U2 2B' 3B2 L2 2R B' F L' 3R' 3F2 L2 3R 3D' 3R 3F 2F2 2D2 R 2D R2 B 3B D' L' 2B 3R2 2F' 2L' 3U2 3F' 2F F' 2R U' 3R2 3B 3U 2L' 3F2 F L' 3R F2 L2 2F2 F' 3D2 2U' 2L' 3L' 2F' 3U B L' 2L 2R' R2 D2 L2 D2
*5. *L 2D' 2U 2L 2D L' 2D 3R 2F2 D' 2R D 2D B 2U' 2F U' 2R' F' L2 3B F' 2L 2R R' 2U 3R2 2R' D2 2D2 3L 3R 2F U2 B F 3R' R2 3B2 3U' 3B' L2 2F' L' 2B 2U' 2L' 3F L2 3R' 2R2 D2 3B2 2L' 2R R D' F' 3R' 3D L 2F2 R B' D' 2R 2U2 R F 2D U2 2R' 2B' 3F' 2R2 2B 3B' 3R2 B' 3F 2U' 3R2 D2 3U2 3F2 L2 3B2 3L 3F2 F' 2L' 2U2 U' 3R2 2B2 2F2 L B2 3L R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' R2 F' R F' U R2 U2
*2. *U2 R2 F' R F2 R F U
*3. *R' F R2 U R' F' R F2 R U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R' B D2 L R D' R2 D B
*2. *R D2 L B2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 F' D' L2 F L' B R2 F' L2 R'
*3. *B' L2 D' R' B R2 L' U L F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw B2 Uw Fw2 F D B' L2 F2 L' D2 U2 Fw Rw2 R' D' Fw' Uw' B2 D' U2 L2 D U2 Rw2 B2 L R' B' F' Uw2 R' F' Uw' B D B F U2 F2
*2. *D' L Uw' F Uw2 L F2 Rw D' Uw2 Rw' B2 Fw' D2 B2 D2 Uw' R F' Rw' D2 Fw F2 Uw' U' Rw' R B R U' R' Uw' U L2 U' Fw F L' Fw Uw2
*3. *Fw2 L2 F2 Uw U B R2 Fw2 L Fw2 D2 U' F2 R B2 Fw2 D' U R2 Uw' L Rw' U' L' F2 L U' R' B2 F' L' B' R' D U' L Uw L Fw2 U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Rw2 R Fw2 Dw2 U2 F Dw2 Bw' F2 L2 B2 F R2 Dw Bw2 U Bw Fw' L2 Fw' U Fw' F' Rw' F2 L' Dw' U2 Fw2 Dw' L Bw' Fw2 F L' R' B Fw2 F Lw' B2 Bw2 F' R2 U Bw F' Lw' D' L' Fw' Dw2 B2 R Bw F D2 Bw2 Lw2
*2. *U' Rw2 Bw2 F Dw B L Lw' Dw' L2 B' U B Fw' D' B2 Bw2 D' Bw2 L Fw' D' Rw' B Bw' Fw' F2 Dw2 B' F' Uw2 B' Lw D Rw2 Dw F D2 B' Fw2 U B2 Fw' F2 Uw' Bw L2 D' Lw U' Lw' R B Bw2 Fw' U Lw2 B' Rw F2
*3. *Dw' Bw D Lw2 D' U L2 Rw2 R' B' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 Uw U' F L2 Uw' F' Uw Rw' B2 Rw' D Dw' F2 U2 Lw' R' Uw Lw2 U' Fw' Dw U2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw L' B Lw2 Rw2 D2 Lw Fw R' Dw2 Lw' D2 U L Dw' R Fw' D2 R Bw' L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U2 2B2 2U 2L2 B2 2D' 3U 2L' 3U2 B F' L2 D2 2L2 3R2 2B D' L' 2L 2R 2B2 3F' L 2L' 3R' 2R D 2R' R' 2F2 F2 D' 2D U2 L D' 2B 2R B' 2L R' 2U2 B' 2F' F2 3R 2F2 F 2D' B L 2L' B' D U2 R' 2U2 L2 3F' 3U' 3F2 R' 3U2 3R 3F U 2L2 D 2L2 3R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 2L' 3F U' 2L 3D2 F' 3L2 2B 3R' R' 3D2 3L2 2R' R B2 3B2 D2 U2 3F 2R 2B2 F 3L 3B2 F 3L' 3U' 3R 2R2 2U' 2F' 2L2 3L2 D2 U2 L' 2L' F2 U' 3R B2 3B2 3R' R 3F' 2D' 3L2 3B2 3L 3R' 3U 2F 2R B 2U2 L2 R' B' 3U' L' 2D 3D' 3U2 U2 B2 2L2 2D R 2F F' 2D R 3B' 3R' B D 2R2 U' 3R 2B2 L' 3L2 3R2 B 3F R2 U 2L' 3U' 2U2 3B 3U' L2 2L 2B2 F2 3L2 2F 3U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D L2 R F R2 B L U' B2 F2 L' B'
*2. *R2 B' U2 B D2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' F U' F' D F' U2 R' D2 B2 U' R'
*3. *F2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U' L R F2 D' L2 U' F' U2
*4. *F R2 U F L B' R F R' U' F R2 U2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B R2 F
*5. *B2 R2 B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 L' R2 U2 R' U F R D2
*6. *L2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 R U F D' L' B2 R' B2 L' B2
*7. *U2 B' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 R D F2 R U F' R' U' F2 R'
*8. *D2 B2 L F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F' D B2 D' B' D2 R F R2
*9. *F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 F' U R' B' L' R2 F' D2 U' B2 L' U
*10. *B2 L U2 R D2 L' D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' U R U' B2 F' L2 U R2
*11. *U' B2 R2 D R2 D U F2 R2 U' B2 R' B' R' B' L D B2 F' R' U
*12. *B' L2 F R2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R' D2 L U2 B' D U R2
*13. *R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F' L' F2 D' F' L D2 F' D' R'
*14. *D2 L B' R' F2 D B2 U2 F U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 D L2 U F2 B2
*15. *B2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' L' R D' B' L2 F' R2 B2
*16. *F' R2 D2 B U2 B' L2 F' U2 B2 D2 L' U' F' D F' L2 B' L2 F' R
*17. *R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B' U2 R' B' U2 F D' L B2 R2
*18. *B2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D L2 D F R' F' R' U' F2 R' B2 U' F
*19. *B2 U' R D' L' F' B D' R' F U R2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D F2
*20. *R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D U2 F2 U2 R' B' D' B' D' F' D' R' D2 U
*21. *U2 F B' D' L' U2 L F' U' B D2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2
*22. *B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 F' L' F' D2 F' D U R F L2
*23. *R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 D2 R U2 B R' U2 F2 U2 R' F U'
*24. *L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L F U' F2 U' L2 F' L R2
*25. *D R2 U R2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 R F' L2 B L' F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U'
*26. *F' B R F B U2 D' R U B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U
*27. *L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 D F L R2 B U L R' F'
*28. *R2 U2 D' F2 U' D2 R2 B R' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2
*29. *B2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 L B2 L B2 F2 U' R F L R U B D L' R2
*30. *F2 D' L' B' D' R' U D' L' U' F L2 B U2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2
*31. *R D2 L' F2 R U2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' U B2 F L B2 D U2 L' U
*32. *L2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L D2 L' R D B2 R' U' L R B' D R U
*33. *D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 D R' F' R2 D U F2 U L2 B R'
*34. *U' L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B L U F' L2 U' F2 R2 F L
*35. *D' B U F R U2 F' D2 R' B' R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D2 R2
*36. *F' R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 B L2 F R2 D' B F2 R F' R D R' U' B2
*37. *R' F D B2 R' D R2 U2 B' U2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2
*38. *D2 B D2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 B' L2 U B2 R B' F2 U' F' L' D U
*39. *F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 L B R2 D2 U' F D L' B F' R
*40. *F' U2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' L B2 L' D U R U L2 U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F U2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 F' U2 F' D' F' L' D
*2. *F2 R2 D L B R' L' F2 D2 F U B2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2
*3. *U' B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B R2 U2 L' B' F2 D' U F2
*4. *F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 B D L2 R2 B R U' F L' B' D2
*5. *D B U2 F' R L F2 B L U' F R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B D2 F B2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 B' U2 B U L U2 L2 F L' U
*2. *U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B L' F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R'
*3. *D2 R2 B U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 D R B2 U' R D' B2 F2 L F2
*4. *D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F' D' L2 R' B2 U2 L2 F D' F'
*5. *B U D B L' D B2 R' U B D2 B2 U F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L U B' F U' R' F2 U2 L
*2. *D2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' U B2 R2 F R2 U' L' F R
*3. *R' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D L' U R F2 R' B' L2 F2 R'
*4. *F2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 U' B F L F2 R B L' R2
*5. *U2 R' B2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 U2 B' F R' U R' U2 R B2 D U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 F2 D B D B2 L2 B2 D' B' L' D2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U' R U' F U' R2 U' F'
*3. *F L2 B' F2 L2 B' U2 F D2 B' D2 R' F L D' L2 U' R' U' F' R
*4. *D2 F' Uw B F' L2 R2 Uw2 R Fw' F D' U' R' F Uw2 B2 F L2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw' F2 U Rw' D B Uw2 U2 R D' B2 D L' R' U2 R Uw Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R F' U2 R F2 R' U F2
*3. *R2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 F' R B' L' D F R' F R2 U
*4. *Uw L2 Rw2 F' L' R' B' Fw' Uw U2 Rw' B U' L2 Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw R Fw D2 L D' Fw2 Uw F2 Uw' F' Rw' R B Fw L' R B Uw Fw' Rw' R'
*5. *Rw' Dw Bw F2 Dw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' Rw2 R Dw' Bw' D' Dw2 Lw F' Lw' B' Lw' Bw2 R' D' Lw Bw F Uw' L2 B L2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw D' Uw U' Bw' Uw' Fw2 Rw D Fw R Bw F' D' Fw2 F Rw R2 U2 F D2 Lw B R B L2 Lw' R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=5 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B U' R' B L U' R l' b'
*2. *R' L R L R B' R' U' l
*3. *R U B' L U' R L r'
*4. *B' U R' B' U L' B R b u'
*5. *U' L U' R' U B' L' R l' r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
*2. *(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) /
*3. *(3, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (6, 2) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' U D R U' R' L' U'
*2. *R' U' D' U R L U' R L'
*3. *U D' L D U' R D' L R'
*4. *D' R U' D R' U D'
*5. *R U' L' D' L' D' R L U'


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2013)

Pyraminx: 3.60, 3.59, 2.61, 4.31, 3.06 = 3.42
I need to focus like this when I practise. I did 25 solves, 4.4 mean, then I "focused" for the weekly comp and (together with the scrambles) did much better than I average.

3x3: 13.00, 14.17, 13.00, (15.73), (8.85) = 13.39
Full step 8 

Square-1: 39.02, (26.29), 31.54, 26.71, (39.28) = 33.42


----------



## Iggy (Nov 26, 2013)

There's something wrong with my statistics on Odder's website. It says that I've already competed in FMC and displays my solution from the previous weekly comp. (sorry if this isn't the right place to post this)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 26, 2013)

Iggy said:


> There's something wrong with my statistics on Odder's website. It says that I've already competed in FMC and displays my solution from the previous weekly comp. (sorry if this isn't the right place to post this)



A known error. You have to replace it with this weeks solution instead.


----------



## TP (Nov 26, 2013)

*2x2:* 6.32, 7.11, 5.89, 8.37, 7.02 = *6.94*
*3x3:* 24.58, 22.17, 20.91, 21.86 = *22.38*
*4x4:* 1:24.33, 1:28.53, 1:17.23, 1:20.18, 1:20.45 = *1:22.14*
*5x5:* 2:42.70, 2:51.36, 2:53.32, 2:42.40, 2:50.18 = *2:47.99*
*Clock:* 20.06, 18.67, 17.68, 18.23, 22.57 = *19.44*
*Pyraminx:* 12.85, 10.36, 10.42, 16.38, 17.16 = *13.44*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 26, 2013)

is there a way to recover the password for the site that we can use?


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 26, 2013)

*2x2 : *5.97, (5.55), 6.00, 6.41, (7.36) = *6.13*
*3x3 : *15.21, 16.23, (18.51), 18.18, (14.66) = *16.54*
*4x4 : *(1:00.89), (1:16.26), 1:08.89, 1:06.50, 1:01.94 = *1:05.78*
*5x5 : *(2:08.17), (1:56.45), 1:57.23, 2:05.45, 2:06.56 = *2:03.08* 
*6x6 : *3:22.21, 3:22.76, 3:18.66, (3:28.27), (3:16.90) = *3:21.21*
*7x7 : *(4:26.38), (4:48.62), 4:29.08, 4:44.23, 4:29.65 = *4:34.32*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, 46.55, DNF = *46.55*
*4x4 BLD : *18:33, 14:00
*3x3 OH : *47.96, 55.68, (40.62), (57.80), 47.91 = *50.52*
*MTS : *(46.62), 57.70, 57.04, (DNF), 55.38 = *56.71*
*2-4 relay : 1:33.25*
*2-5 relay : 3:23.07*
*clock : *(21.94), 16.64, 17.95, 18.02, (16.34) = *17.54*
*Megaminx : *1:42.85, 1:46.34, (1:48.87), (1:38.04), 1:41.82 = *1:43.67*
*Pyraminx : *4.98, 5.19, (4.74), (5.29), 5.11 = *5.09*
*Square-1 : *44.61, (54.58), 38.73, (31.53), 43.53 = *42.29*
*Skewb : *26.04, 23.03, 25.48, (35.68), (15.42) = *24.85*


----------



## tengurocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Back after 2 months...
2x2: 10.69, 6.69, 11.40, 9.58, 10.31=10.19
pyraminx : DNF(13.12), 10.11, 14.09, 15.41, 13.23=14.24


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 29, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (5.96) (13.36) 9.14 11.38 11.49 = *10.67*
*3x3x3*: (19.96) (25.98) 20.50 25.64 22.59 = *22.91* 
*4x4x4*: 2:20.50 2:03.98 (1:56.32) (2:37.94) 2:25.31 = *2:16.60* // 1.56 is PB 
*5x5x5*: (6:45.27) DNS DNS DNS DNS = *DNF* 
*Pyraminx*: 31.38 (33.40) 31.42 27.95 (14.72) = *30.25* 


*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: DNF


Spoiler



Scramble L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 F2 D B D B2 L2 B2 D' B' L' D2 U2

U' L2 F2 // 2X2X1 (3)
Blehh.. tried for an hour on this stupid start but found nothing


----------



## Dene (Nov 30, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.11, (13.22), 14.52, (17.72), 15.03 = 15.22
*4x4:* (DNF), (55.20), 1:00.85, 1:00.28, 1:05.00 = 1:02.04
*5x5:* 1:47.06, 1:39.46, 1:35.96, (1:32.36), (1:51.56) = 1:40.83
*6x6:* (2:58.68), 3:24.40, (3:28.71), 3:16.66, 3:08.28 = 3:16.45
*7x7:* (4:36.85), (4:14.96), 4:35.80, 4:36.71, 4:32.05 = 4:34.85
*OH:* 24.61, 30.63, (47.06), (24.23), 30.97 = 28.74
*Megaminx:* 2:04.71, (2:07.60), 1:57.80, (1:54.68), 2:05.78 = 2:02.76
*Pyraminx:* 10.28, (6.29), (10.29), 10.18, 9.68 = 10.05
*Square-1:* 23.38, (19.84), (37.97), 29.17, 35.64 = 29.40


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 30, 2013)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, 7:00.00 = 7:00.00

Timed with my phone and got a call at the end of the solve, so I couldn't stop the timer. I'm sure it was sub 7, but I don't know by how much.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 1, 2013)

2x2x2: 6.81 = 7.22, (DNF(5.38)), (3.30), 6.20, 7.00
3x3x3: 19.47 = (18.82), 18.95, (20.61), 18.91+, 20.56
4x4x4: 1:31.98 = 1:25.17, (1:40.27[P]), (1:21.81[O]), 1:32.83[O], 1:37.94[O]
5x5x5: 3:01.76 = (3:27.95), 2:58.73, 2:58.05, 3:08.50, (2:53.67)
6x6x6: 5:33.84 = 5:54.00, 5:20.91, (5:09.50), (6:04.01), 5:26.60
7x7x7: 9:28.24 = (9:39.62), 9:24.29, 9:31.78, (9:19.08), 9:28.64

2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 31.39, DNF
3x3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNF
Multi BLD: (1/2) 8:24.69

3x3x3 OH: 41.36 = 42.08, (35.77), 40.97, 41.02, (44.19)
3x3x3 W/ Feet: 6:19.55 = 7:54.10, 6:22.41, 6:34.04, 5:47.73, 6:02.21
3x3x3 MTS: 1:07.98 = 1:08.12, 1:12.47, 1:03.35, (58.53), (1:25.95)
3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 37 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 F2 D B D B2 L2 B2 D' B' L' D2 U2
Pre move: U
2x2x2: F2 L’ F R F R’ 
2X2X3 L2 D’ L’ D
All But One Pair: F U2 F’
Edge Orientation: B L’ B’ U’ L U B L’ B’
Last Pair: U’ L2 U L2 U’ L U 
OLL: U’ L’ U L’ U’ L2 U
PLL: U’ L2 U2 L2 U2 L’ U2 L’ U’ L’ U’ L2 U
Undo pre move: U
Solution w/o cancelations: F2 L’ F R F R’ L2 D’ L’ D F U2 F’ B L’ B’ U’ L U B L’ B’ U’ L2 U L2 U’ L U U’ L’ U L’ U’ L2 U U’ L2 U2 L2 U2 L’ U2 L’ U’ L’ U’ L2 U U
Solution F2 L’ F R F R’ L2 D’ L’ D F U2 F’ B L’ B’ U’ L U B L’ B’ U’ L2 U L U L2 U2 L’ U2 L’ U’ L’ U’ L2 U2 
37 fm; 28 mins; 2 solutions total



2-4 relay: 2:03.13
2-5 relay: 5:26.72

Magic: 3.15 = 3.20, 2.93, (3.80), (2.87), 3.31
Master Magic: 6.60 = 6.33, (4.91), (7.82), 7.44, 6.03
Clock: 24.80 = 24.70, (27.00), (20.62), 23.85, 25.84
Megaminx: 2:18.69 = (2:34.62), 2:31.41, 2:07.87, 2:16.79, (2:07.63)
Pyraminx: 17.66 = 14.77, 17.10, (12.19), 21.12, (21.17)
Sq-1: 1:16.81 = 1:20.55, 1:06.69, 1:23.18, (1:00.65), (1:23.79)
Skewb: 28.62 = (33.17), 32.18, 29.72, (23.55), 23.97


----------



## TDM (Dec 1, 2013)

MBLD still won't accept 0 cubes solved.
My result was 0/3 in 18:07.47.
First cube: 3 flipped edges, edge 3-cycle, corner 3-cycle
Second cube: 2 flipped edges, 2 twisted corners
Third cube: 2 edge 2-cycles, corner 3-cycle


----------



## windhero (Dec 2, 2013)

*2x2*: 6.87, (5.46), (9.00), 6.93, 6.10 
current avg5: 6.63 (σ = 0.46)

*3x3* 17.69, 18.95, 18.39, (20.02), (16.04)
current avg5: 18.34 (σ = 0.63)

*4x4* 1:04.92, 1:04.31, 1:10.19, (1:04.03), (1:17.69)
current avg5: 1:06.47 (σ = 3.23)

*2x2-4x4 relay* 1:37.08


----------



## Iggy (Dec 3, 2013)

Multi BLD: 0/3 in 3:52.48 (lol)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 8, 2013)

Late results because I've been hospitalized for a while.

Now then: congrats to Iggy, stevecho816 and mycube

*2x2x2*(33)

 3.16 BoBoGuy
 3.25 XTowncuber
 3.32 stevecho816
 3.35 Iggy
 3.51 riley
 3.80 bryson azzopard
 3.83 natezach728
 3.95 Lapinsavant
 3.96 Tx789
 4.10 yuxuibbs
 4.19 mycube
 4.22 andi25
 4.62 MatejMuzatko
 5.36 qaz
 5.64 TDM
 5.74 PaintKiller
 6.13 bacyril
 6.22 rona3
 6.36 uvafan
 6.41 Spaxxy
 6.63 windhero
 6.81 Jaysammey777
 6.82 Regimaster
 6.82 TP
 6.91 Schmidt
 7.17 larosh12
 7.78 Gordon
 8.47 LostGent
 9.76 Mike Hughey
 9.79 kosyer
 10.19 tengurocks
 10.67 MarcelP
 22.27 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.10 stevecho816
 9.50 Lapinsavant
 10.19 XTowncuber
 10.63 riley
 11.20 BoBoGuy
 11.44 yuxuibbs
 12.58 mycube
 13.11 uvafan
 13.39 Tim Major
 14.09 Iggy
 15.13 bryson azzopard
 15.22 Dene
 16.54 PaintKiller
 16.54 bacyril
 17.28 Regimaster
 17.46 typeman5
 17.46 TDM
 17.73 qaz
 18.15 Kenneth Svendson
 18.19 Tx789
 18.34 windhero
 18.64 Spaxxy
 18.64 Perff
 18.98 rona3
 19.01 Mikel
 19.47 Jaysammey777
 20.02 kosyer
 21.38 Mike Hughey
 22.14 TP
 22.78 Schmidt
 22.91 MarcelP
 24.27 larosh12
 25.27 notfeliks
 27.84 Gordon
 27.89 LostGent
 33.01 MatsBergsten
 34.22 ComputerGuy365
 43.24 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(21)

 39.33 Lapinsavant
 40.39 stevecho816
 49.68 mycube
 58.07 bryson azzopard
 59.70 Iggy
 1:01.48 qaz
 1:02.04 Dene
 1:05.78 bacyril
 1:06.47 windhero
 1:07.55 yuxuibbs
 1:10.40 Spaxxy
 1:15.58 Regimaster
 1:18.30 TDM
 1:21.65 TP
 1:31.98 Jaysammey777
 1:37.88 Mike Hughey
 1:38.77 Schmidt
 2:16.60 MarcelP
 2:17.55 Gordon
 2:19.14 MatsBergsten
 DNF rona3
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:22.01 Lapinsavant
 1:23.64 stevecho816
 1:32.49 mycube
 1:40.83 Dene
 1:47.16 bryson azzopard
 1:56.67 Iggy
 2:03.08 bacyril
 2:21.40 yuxuibbs
 2:27.97 Mike Hughey
 2:35.40 Mikel
 2:42.77 Spaxxy
 2:48.08 TP
 2:54.63 rona3
 3:01.76 Jaysammey777
 5:01.56 MatsBergsten
 5:33.32 Gordon
 DNF MarcelP
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:06.61 mycube
 3:16.45 Dene
 3:19.33 bryson azzopard
 3:21.21 bacyril
 3:49.82 Iggy
 5:27.23 Spaxxy
 5:33.84 Jaysammey777
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:12.31 mycube
 4:34.32 bacyril
 4:34.85 Dene
 5:18.86 bryson azzopard
 9:28.24 Jaysammey777
 DNF Spaxxy
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 15.45 stevecho816
 18.60 yuxuibbs
 20.57 riley
 22.89 mycube
 22.91 Lapinsavant
 24.70 natezach728
 28.74 Dene
 30.81 Tx789
 30.92 Iggy
 31.09 bryson azzopard
 34.64 Regimaster
 36.12 qaz
 37.58 Mikel
 37.84 Spaxxy
 38.99 rona3
 40.87 TDM
 41.36 Jaysammey777
 50.52 bacyril
 58.07 larosh12
 1:05.38 notfeliks
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:17.45 Kenneth Svendson
 2:03.31 Iggy
 2:56.86 qaz
 6:19.55 Jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 12.64 riley
 14.21 XTowncuber
 16.22 Iggy
 23.40 MatsBergsten
 24.02 stevecho816
 25.15 Mike Hughey
 31.39 Jaysammey777
 33.14 qaz
 33.22 bryson azzopard
 46.55 bacyril
 59.86 Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 33.61 riley
 43.22 Iggy
 56.96 mycube
 1:07.13 Mikel
 1:24.97 MatsBergsten
 1:28.93 stevecho816
 1:47.03 Mike Hughey
 1:53.53 bryson azzopard
 2:46.52 qaz
 7:00.00 PianoCube
 DNF TDM
 DNF Jaysammey777
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:15.72 Iggy
 7:07.60 MatsBergsten
12:24.50 bryson azzopard
14:00.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF mycube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:29.37 Iggy
12:10.06 Mike Hughey
14:35.31 Mikel
29:29.72 qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

10/11 (57:12)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 8:24)  Jaysammey777
0/2 ( 1:17)  Mikel
0/3 ( 3:52)  Iggy
0/3 (18:07)  TDM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 56.71 bacyril
 1:07.98 Jaysammey777
 1:48.28 bryson azzopard
 3:04.53 Iggy
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 52.91 stevecho816
 1:12.37 mycube
 1:15.96 riley
 1:19.54 natezach728
 1:25.60 Iggy
 1:30.36 yuxuibbs
 1:33.25 bacyril
 1:33.33 Spaxxy
 1:35.69 TDM
 1:37.08 windhero
 1:37.20 qaz
 1:38.30 bryson azzopard
 1:39.76 Regimaster
 2:03.13 Jaysammey777
 2:26.02 Schmidt
 3:06.53 LostGent
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(6)

 2:52.37 mycube
 3:23.07 bacyril
 3:29.21 bryson azzopard
 3:49.28 Iggy
 4:05.63 yuxuibbs
 5:26.72 Jaysammey777
*Magic*(5)

 1.02 yuxuibbs
 2.15 ComputerGuy365
 2.41 qaz
 3.15 Jaysammey777
 3.18 Iggy
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.44 Iggy
 3.50 yuxuibbs
 6.60 Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(5)

 21.17 Schmidt
 23.05 Iggy
 24.32 qaz
 24.85 bacyril
 28.62 Jaysammey777
*Clock*(11)

 9.00 Perff
 9.36 Iggy
 11.94 Mikel
 14.41 yuxuibbs
 17.07 bryson azzopard
 17.54 bacyril
 18.99 TP
 20.21 mycube
 20.97 riley
 21.75 qaz
 24.80 Jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(21)

 2.67 XTowncuber
 3.42 Tim Major
 3.50 Iggy
 4.89 stevecho816
 4.96 uvafan
 5.09 bacyril
 5.58 natezach728
 6.25 Lapinsavant
 6.82 Regimaster
 8.01 yuxuibbs
 8.31 notfeliks
 9.87 qaz
 10.05 Dene
 10.30 bryson azzopard
 10.30 riley
 12.96 Schmidt
 13.22 TP
 14.24 tengurocks
 17.66 Jaysammey777
 20.40 LostGent
 30.25 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:39.30 Iggy
 1:43.67 bacyril
 2:01.87 mycube
 2:02.76 Dene
 2:04.28 bryson azzopard
 2:18.69 Jaysammey777
*Square-1*(9)

 20.00 Iggy
 24.72 stevecho816
 29.40 Dene
 32.42 Tim Major
 42.29 bacyril
 42.77 Mike Hughey
 45.16 bryson azzopard
 1:05.56 Schmidt
 1:16.81 Jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

29 okayama
32 guusrs
33 stevecho816
37 Jaysammey777
38 qaz
44 Iggy
51 Tx789
58 MatejMuzatko
67 natezach728
DNF  mycube
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

308 Iggy
234 stevecho816
225 mycube
216 bryson azzopard
200 bacyril
181 qaz
167 yuxuibbs
163 Jaysammey777
152 riley
151 Lapinsavant
138 Dene
109 XTowncuber
101 Spaxxy
94 TDM
93 natezach728
90 MatsBergsten
89 Mikel
89 Regimaster
86 Mike Hughey
81 Tx789
72 BoBoGuy
70 uvafan
65 Tim Major
63 TP
62 windhero
61 rona3
60 Schmidt
49 PaintKiller
44 MarcelP
37 MatejMuzatko
33 Perff
31 Kenneth Svendson
31 Gordon
27 notfeliks
26 typeman5
26 larosh12
24 andi25
22 LostGent
21 okayama
21 kosyer
20 guusrs
11 tengurocks
10 ComputerGuy365
8 PianoCube
4 RicardoRix


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 8, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Late results because I've been hospitalized for a while.



I really hope you are well now? Thanks for putting up with result anyway.


----------



## TDM (Dec 8, 2013)

There's two of me again, and this time we're in different events, so my total is separated.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 8, 2013)

I came 4th :/ so close


----------



## Mikel (Dec 8, 2013)

MatsBergsten said:


> Late results because I've been hospitalized for a while.



That is sorry to hear. I hope you are doing well now.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 8, 2013)

I hope you're okay now, thanks for the results.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 8, 2013)

hope you're getting better!

multi blind have 0/0s


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks to all of you who expressed concern!

I am slowly getting better after major surgery and is now well, only very tired.
Doing five 3x3 solves in a row is if not exhausting so at least very tiresome.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 11, 2013)

Jaysammey777 said:


> multi blind have 0/0s



The online submission system does not recognize negative results, so that is why people enter 0/0.


----------

